

Encryption foils coup - patmcguire
http://w2.eff.org/Net_culture/Folklore/Humor/encryption_foils_coup.story

======
peapicker
And the response:
[http://w2.eff.org/Net_culture/Folklore/Humor/encryption_foil...](http://w2.eff.org/Net_culture/Folklore/Humor/encryption_foils_coup.response)

------
gwern
Correct me if I'm wrong, but doesn't the story imply that the encryption
_helped_ the coup?

~~~
Fishrock123
That's what I was thinking. Seems lightly odd.

